# Moose Hunting



## winston88 (Apr 17, 2005)

Wondering if anyone has been out spotting for the upcoming season? I am planning to check out M9 towards the end of August. Hoping to have some luck on my trip. Good luck to the rest of you that have tags this year.

Rock On!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes, I have been scouting, but for elk. I went to Montana for a week in June, and will go back again. I have not purchased a new gun for some time, and plan on saving that money to hunt Montana every year. Of course I will also spend my vacations there scouting. With all the pay to hunt, I just do very little in North Dakota now.

My son called last night and spotted about 40 elk with three nice bulls in one place that we hunt, and a real nice 6X6 at another of our hunting spots. He has been in Montana two years and shot a 6X6 and 5X6 on public land. He called in four nice bulls one day on public land. I wish North Dakota wasn't the state with the least public land in the nation. I would be happy if they would triple the Waterfowl Production Areas. That would be a good start.


----------

